# XRaid and firmware updates



## magpie135 (Jul 5, 2006)

I have an old XRaid.  I want to update the firmware on the XRaid.  I tried to update the firmware and the XRaid Admin tool just spinned and did nothing.  

The firmware is 1.01/1.16f.  The XRaid is connected to a G5 XServer running 10.4.7.  I also using the most current copy of XRaid Admin that I could find.  The XRaid Admin software wants to upgrade the firmware to 1.50f.  

Half of the XRaid is full of IBM disks (172.55 GB capacity each), using RAID 5, I have 1.01TB total.  I recently bought 7 more disks, for 3.5 TB capacity, and have them installed on the other half of the array.  I cannot format the new disks until I update the firmware.   

Thanks for any help you can give me.

Peggy


----------



## Rogue_Tr00per (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi Peggy

Is the raid card a third party product ( not supplied by Apple)? Run the apple profiler, get the card info. Do you get any error codes after the firmware update? Are you trying to update via remote admin?( it has to be local) which can be hard if you have a headless set...

trooper


----------



## magpie135 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for your help Trooper!

All of my parts are from Apple.  The first time we were connected from the Mac laptop directly to the ethernet port and using XRaid Admin.  

There were no error codes after I rebooted the system.  There was no activity on the ethernet port for over 10 minutes so I rebooted the XRaid.  It came back on line just fine.  

Peggy


----------



## Rogue_Tr00per (Jul 6, 2006)

So the firmware has been updated? Are your nics linked?

trooper


----------



## magpie135 (Jul 6, 2006)

I just updated my firmware.  YEA!  

This is what I did:
1.  Connected my G5 XServer to the XRaid directly via an ethernet cable on the advice from Trooper.  
2.  Cycled power on the XRaid
3.  Used XRaid Admin to update the firmware.  

I do not know why the firmware did not take the other day.  

Thanks for your help!

Peggy


----------

